# Aquatics Centers / Swimming Arenas



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

I was looking for a thread about this, but I didn't find. There are about football stadiums, baseball stadiums, tennis stadiums, race courses, athletics stadiums, etc. Then I created this one. I would like to know more about aquatics centers.

Recently, I knew of this two great places:

*Olympia-Schwimmstadion Berlin*
Berlin Olympic Swimming Stadium
18.500 seats (1936)
7.600 seats (nowadays)

Events:
1936 Olympic Games
1978 FINA World Championships

Schwimmstadion to the north of the Olympiastadion








Satellite view (Google Earth)









1936 (Olympic Games)









2008 (beautiful but still need some care)



*Stadio Olimpico del Nuoto*
Roma Olympic Swimming Stadium

Events:
1960 Olympic Games
1983 European Aquatics Championships
1994 FINA World Championships
2009 FINA World Championships

The complex to the southeast of the Stadio Olimpico and to the east of Roma Tennis Center at Foro Italico








Satellite view (Google Earth)

It's a aquatic center with:

Olympic Indoor Swimming Stadium (50m)









Indoor Swimming Pool (25m)









Outdoor Swimming Stadium - Swimming Pool (50m)









Outdoor Swimming Stadium - Diving Pool









And:
Outdoor Swimming Pool (33m)
Outdoor Swimming Pool (25m)


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*London 2012 Aquatics Centre (u/c)*

London 2012 Aquatics Centre (u/c)

During the Games (17,500 seats plus temporary 5,000 seat water polo pool):



















After the Games (2,500 seats):



















Construction:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Excellent idea!!


----------



## npmrsi (Oct 30, 2008)

*Olympiaschwimmhalle München / Munich*









during olympics









after olympics









left: Olympiaschimmhalle; right: Olympiahalle


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Athens Olympic Aquatic Centre:

Main outdoor pool, capacity 11,500:


















Secondary outdoor pool, capacity 5,300:










Training pool









Indoor pool, capacity 6,200:


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Pieter van den Hoogenband Zwemstadion, Eindhoven, The Netherlands (cap. 3000):


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Berlin's swimming arena looks like it is falling into disrepair and so is Moscow's Aquatics centre. They may need urgent upgrades soon.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

Keating Natatorium, home of the St. Xavier High School Bombers
Cincinnati, Ohio
capacity 1,000

Small, but not bad for a high school facility!


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

The London Aquatics Centre has a audacious design, I liked it so much. I just don't like the ceiling inside. Looks like it will fall. The convex design seems too heavy. Nevertheless it's a amazing aquatics centre.


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Natatorium San Juan, Puerto Rico


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Montreal Olympic Pool*










































http://www.fotochris.com/images/Canada-Quebec-Montreal-3-Piscine.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2653/3689774513_77a415e0b2.jpg?v=0
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3226/2613204502_19b1c1218b.jpg
https://worldgeopost07.wikispaces.com/file/view/222354596_00c1a23434.jpg
http://www.freewebs.com/annabeckham/Montreal-Olympic-Stadium.jpg


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Adelaide Aquatic Centre*, Adelaide, South Australia.

I remember going here on a school excursion back in the early 1980's and it didn't have a roof back then. The roof was added in the late 80's.

Unfortunately, the Adelaide City Council, who run the facility, don't do the greatest job in maintaining it. As such, Adelaide hasn't hosted a major national or international event in either swimming or diving since about 1989 or 1990 becuase its deemed not up to current standards.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/utasswimclub/256860217/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/utasswimclub/256860259/sizes/o/in/photostream/

















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_Aquatic_Centre - AAC @ Wikipedia


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

I will try to make some good pictures from olympic aquatic centers/swimming arenas in Belgium. I'm a lifeguard at the olympic pool in Antwerp and I play water polo.
I post them true the year.


----------



## adeperdana05 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Beijing*

*Beijing National Aquatics Center the Best EVER*


----------



## rmutt (Jun 22, 2009)

_*National Aquatics Center aka The Water Cube - Beijing 2008 Olympic Venue for Aquatics (Swimming, Diving, & Synchronized Swimming):*_


----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

Stadio Olimpico del Nuoto's indoor swimming pools look realy awful:storm: especially the second one


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NATIONAL AQUATIC CENTRE*
National Sports Complex, Bukit Jalil, KUALA LUMPUR

The fully-covered center has permanent seating for 4,000 spectators and temporary seats for 2,000 more. *The Olympic-size swimming pool* at the National Aquatic Centre complied with international specifications and can hold world class events.

It has competition pools for swimming, diving and synchronized swimming, all built within the regulations of the world swimming body, the International Swimming Federation (FINA).


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

The London aquatic center has probably been inspired by the montreal one judging by it's design.....


----------



## New York City 20?? (Aug 23, 2008)

All I see is a vaguely similar roof shape. I don't think that's enough to say that London was inspired by Montreal's.

One of my favorite Aquatics centers - the temporary *Atlanta 1996 Olympic Swimming and Diving venue at GA Tech*. Had the open-air setting that gave you sunset finals ala Athens 2004, and was covered to protect from sun and rain ala most Aquatics centers. New York and Chicago have copied the concept in their Olympic bids for 2012 and 2016, respectively.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

New York City 20?? said:


> All I see is a vaguely similar roof shape. I don't think that's enough to say that London was inspired by Montreal's.
> 
> One of my favorite Aquatics centers - the temporary *Atlanta 1996 Olympic Swimming and Diving venue at GA Tech*. Had the open-air setting that gave you sunset finals ala Athens 2004, and was covered to protect from sun and rain ala most Aquatics centers. New York and Chicago have copied the concept in their Olympic bids for 2012 and 2016, respectively.


It wasnt temporary, its still there. It was just HEAVILY renovated after the games.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

RMB2007 said:


> Ponds Forge International Sports Centre - Sheffield, England
> 
> Architect: FaulknerBrowns
> 
> ...


Those slide's to the left, are those part of a aqua park of some sort?


----------



## Larlos (Sep 8, 2008)

*Parque Auquático Maria Lenk*
City: Rio de Janeiro - Brazil
Event: 2007 Pan American Games
Capacity: 6.500


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Shanghai Oriental Sports Center - Natatorium*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

ivan_ri said:


> *Rijeka - Kantrida International Swimming Centre*
> 
> *City: Rijeka (Croatia)
> Event: 2008. European Swimming Short Course Championships
> ...


:cheers:















photos by cro forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Kenni said:


> And how could we forget the Los Angeles Swimming Stadium next to it. A historic Art-Deco landmark. Host to the swimming events for both Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More:









Image from www.usawaterpolo.org









Image from www.travelinlocal.com


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Urho Saari Swim Stadium, El Segundo, CA
















(Images courtesy of http://you-are-here.com)


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Love the facade of the Los Angeles stadium. It looks timeless


----------



## feheva (May 14, 2010)

Good Karma said:


> Love the facade of the Los Angeles stadium. It looks timeless


It looks so fake to me!! Specially being in North America...


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

*Centro Acuatico Scotiabank 
Pan Am Guadalajara 2011
*



lexorama said:


> El día de ayer tuve la oportunidad de entrar al centro acuático y acá les traigo algunas fotos:
> 
> *Preparativos para el evento de inauguración:
> *
> ...


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

^^ 




magdielinho said:


> *Fotos de Guadalajara 2011 - Inauguración del Centro Acuático Scotiabank*:banana:
> 
> facebook oficial de guadalajara2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Commandant said:


> Urho Saari Swim Stadium, El Segundo, CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Long Street, Cape Town*


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Quintana said:


> Pieter van den Hoogenband Zwemstadion, Eindhoven, The Netherlands (cap. 3000):


Venue for the EC waterpolo 2012


----------



## CarlosTacubaya (Aug 9, 2011)

This is the Olympic Pool in Mexico City, built for the 1968 Olympic Games; it's capacity is 10,000 and it's still in use as school and training center


----------



## CarlosTacubaya (Aug 9, 2011)

More pics








Re opening in 2009


----------



## Rendi Wijaya (Oct 29, 2011)

*Palembang Aquatic Stadium (Venue For South East Asian Games Palembang-Indonesia 2011)*

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/403/dsc0694w.jpg
http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/9610/dsc0698x.jpg
http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7959/dsc0681i.jpg
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/3231/dsc0700sc.jpg

Lumban Tirta Pool Park (Progress)

http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/9853/perspektif1.jpg
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...5524761528_1053232747_2690266_629760340_n.jpg
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/9929/dsc0178ap.jpg
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/8797/dsc0127he.jpg
http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5223/dsc0128z.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6116/6278395294_b5f984d7da_z.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6038/6278394088_4c8f557159_z.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6035/6277874737_e6cea4f056_z.jpg

Jakabaring Aquatic Venue (Progress)
:banana::banana::banana::banana:

INDONESIA BISA !


----------



## Rendi Wijaya (Oct 29, 2011)

Palembang Aquatic Stadium (Venue For South East Asian Games Palembang-Indonesia 2011)


































Lumban Tirta Pool (Progress)



































































Jakabaring Aquatic Stadium (Progress)

:banana::banana::banana::banana:

INDONESIA BISA !


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Great pics, my favorites are beijing and dubai aquatic centers

:cheers:


----------



## anze (Feb 21, 2010)

Dubai is my favourite


----------



## Don Q (Dec 27, 2009)

*San Juan Natatorium, Puerto Rico*


San Juan Natatorium por sanjuanciudadcapital, en Flickr


San Juan Natatorium por sanjuanciudadcapital, en Flickr


Clavado por Maricela.Santiago, en Flickr


Natatorio de San Juan por luis_borrero2002, en Flickr


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

1772 said:


> Which olympic cities held their aquatics outdoors? I know Athens and Sydney did, but where they alone?


Sydney had an indoor aquatics center seating 17,000 at the time. It hosted Swimming, Diving, Modern Pentathlon Swimming and the Waterpolo medal round.

Ryde Aquatic Leisure Centre, hosted Waterpolo preliminaries and the women's final. This was also an indoor venue.


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Athens also hosted diving in the 6200 seat indoor pool.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*Kazan Aquatic Sports Palace - Kazan,Russia
Host of the 2013 Summer Universiade and 2015 Fina World Aquatics Championships*



Teamsky said:


>














WFInsider said:


>


Thanks to Teamsky and WFInsider


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Such a nice aquatic arena.
We can only dream about this in Belgium.
Can someone tell me how much the costs where?

Also a question about the London Aquatics Center.
The warming up pool, where is it? Is it under the stands, in the basement or...


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Belgrade host the Final Four of the Len Champions League Waterpolo 2013
Venue : Banjica Sport Centre


















Other venues :
1998 Piscina Felice Scandone - Napels









1999 Piscina Felice Scandone - Napels









2000 Piscina comunale di Bečej -Bečej









2001 Piscina Jug - Dubrovnik









2002 Complesso Sportivp Alfréd Hajós - Budapest









2003 Piscina Sciorba - Genova









2004 Complesso sportivo Alfréd Hajós - Budapest









2005 Piscina Felice Scandone - Napels









2006 Piscina Jug - Dubrovnik









2007 Piscina Scarioni - Milan









2008 Piscina municipale di Montjuïc - Barcelona









2009 Kantrida International Aquatic Centre - Rijeka









2010 Piscina Felice Scandone - Naples









2011 Foro Italico - Rome









2012 Piscina Ioan Alexandrescu - Oradea


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Tollcross International Swimming Centre

City: Glasgow
Event: 2014 Commonwealth Games, 2015 IPC Swimming World Championships
Capacity: 2,000 permanent, increasing to 5,000 with temporary seats
Cost: 14m pounds GB (refurbishment)
Completion: 2013


































Could be further expanded to include Diving facilities should Glasgow be successful in bidding for the 2018 Youth Olympic Games.


Royal Commonwealth Pool

City: Edinburgh
Event: 1970 Commonwealth Games, 1986 Commonwealth Games, 2014 Commonwealth Games (Diving only)
Capacity: 2,000
Completion: 1967 (renovated 2012)


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Venues World Championships in Barcelona

- Swimming and Synchronized Swimming at Palau San Jordi









- Water Polo at Bernat Picornell Swimming Pool








(Temporary stands added for this event)

- Diving at Piscina Municipal de Montjuïc








(Temporary stands added for this event)

- Open Water Swimming and High Diving at Port Vell


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

copa olympic said:


> *Kazan Aquatic Sports Palace - Kazan,Russia
> Host of the 2013 Summer Universiade and 2015 Fina World Aquatics Championships*
> 
> 
> ...


How are they adding temporary stands ?


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> How are they adding temporary stands ?


There will be no temporary stands in the aquatic center.
It will host the Synchronised Swimming - Diving - Water Polo play-offs

This are the venues of the 2015 World Aquatics Championships in Kazan

- Swimming Main Pool + Warm up pool (the Main Swimming Arena) at the “Kazan Arena” (tempoprary stand will be added; see pic)








- Synchronized Swimming, Diving and Water Polo play-offs at the Aquatics Palace








- Water Polo at the Burevestnik Swimming Pool (group stage men) and at the Olympic Swimming Pool (group stage women)
Burevestnik :








Olympic Swimming Pool :








- Open Water at the Rowing Centre (Middle Kaban Lake)


----------



## TheLakes (Aug 7, 2013)

Sydney has a rich history in the sport of swimming.

The Woolloomooloo baths in 1946. Built on the site of older baths that hosted the first competitive race in Australia in 1849.










These were replaced with the Andrew Boy Charlton pool in the 1960s.
Boy Charlton trained at the old baths and was a gold medalist at the Paris Olympics.








The old harbour baths might be gone from Woolloomooloo, but we still have the Dawn Fraser Baths at Balmain just west of the city centre they have a 50m area set aside for laps. Named after the 8 times olympic gold medalist.









In 1938 Sydney hosted the Empire Games (Commonwealth Games).
The swimming was held at the new North Sydney pool, under the harbour bridge. The pool is filled with filtered salt water pumped from the harbour.








These pools were upgraded a few years ago to include a 25m indoor pool on the upper deck.









Before the olympic venues were built, the main aquatic venue for Sydney was the Warringah Aquatic centre, in the north of the city. A diving pool and a 50 metre pool that can be divided for 25m short course events.









The Olympic pool at Homebush, opened in 1994. Enlarged capacity for the games in 2000 to 17000.
The 51m competition pool with a moveable bulk head to divide the pool for 25m short course racing.









The 50m warm up pool, with moveable floor. The depth can be set for shallow learn to swim at deck level or deeper for lap training.









Other Olympic pools around Sydneys city centre include the new Ian Thorpe Aquatic centre 








and the Cook and Philip park centre under the Cathedral square.








The city also has open air Olympic pools at Prince alferd park and Victoria park, with another Olympic aquatic centre announced yesterday for the green square area south of the city centre. Near by are the Liechardt Olympic pool, the drummoyne Olympic pool and the Murray Rose pool, a harbour enclosure named after the 6 times Olympic medalist.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

If you build it they will come (and will medals). Great australian tradition of swimming. I remember seeing somewhere pics of make shift pools along the coast. They simply made a natural barrier against the ocean to protect the swimmers from waves and all the creapy stuff you guys have in your waters. The water in the pools is not heated nor is the pool painted inside, just lane dividers.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Great post on Sydney Swimming Pools!
There are over 50 Olympic size (50m) pools in the Sydney Metro area alone.
It wasnt all that long ago that the whole of the UK had just 1!

This doesnt take into account the many Sydney Rock pools that are prominent along Sydney's beaches.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

dande said:


> If you build it they will come (and will medals). Great australian tradition of swimming. I remember seeing somewhere pics of make shift pools along the coast. They simply made a natural barrier against the ocean to protect the swimmers from waves and all the creapy stuff you guys have in your waters. The water in the pools is not heated nor is the pool painted inside, just lane dividers.


Yep..Sydney's Rock pools
Apart from the numerous fish,I have seen the odd Octopus and small shark get caught up in them!


----------



## TheLakes (Aug 7, 2013)

ExSydney said:


> Yep..Sydney's Rock pools
> Apart from the numerous fish,I have seen the odd Octopus and small shark get caught up in them!


 This was newport baths after a big storm last August.


----------



## TheLakes (Aug 7, 2013)

...A bit more on topic, the aquatic centre for the Gold coast Commonwealth games in 2018.
1000 capacity after the games and around 10000 during the games.


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

*Budapest*

Alfréd Hajós Swimming Complex on the Margaret Island (opened in 1930):


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*National Stadium's Aquatic Center - Santiago, Chile*

Photos of the opening of the Aquatic Center built for Santiago 2014 South American Games, in January 2014.












































































































































































_Source of the photos www.Terra.cl_


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

Toronto 2015 Aquatic venue


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

ExSydney said:


> Yep..Sydney's Rock pools
> Apart from the numerous fish,I have seen the odd Octopus and small shark get caught up in them!


The Ocean Baths of Sydney, Cronulla, Wollonggong and Newcastle are Australian icons, utterly charming. Capetown is the only other place I can think of that has a similar urban feature.

Perth lacks the natural rock head lands that most of the former are built on, yet we are now building "ocean side pools" in a few locations and 2 proposed ones built into current groynes/jetties. Seems to be the direction of increasing beach side amenity and the paranoia of Sharks after 6 deaths in the last 3 years. This version would be more like Durban's beach side pools.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro's Maria Lenk Aquatic Park (Inside the Rio's Olympic Park)

ABOUT:
This is a secondary park for the Olympics. Will be used for water polo.
This is the home of the 'Brazil Team'.
It's a legacy of the Rio 2007 Pan American Games.*









http://www.rio2016.com/sites/defaul...atico_maria_lenk_-_rio_2016_buda_mendes_0.jpg









http://publicador.gazetaesportiva.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/dv_Rio_2016_00-621.jpg









http://og.infg.com.br/in/6168718-bb9-35e/FT1500A/550/instalacoes-do-Pan-2007.jpg​


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

2 notable Aquatic centres in Perth are HBF Stadium and Beaty Park.

HBF Stadium (formerly the Perth Superdrome then Challenge Stadium) hosted the FINA World Aquatics Championships in 1991 and 1998. There's 3 50m pools at the venue (one indoors), one outdoor Polo pool and an Indoor Diving pool.





























Beatty Park hosted the Aquatic events at the 1962 Commonwealth Games.






































Perth's 2 most popular beaches will also have pools build for added amenity and saftey. 

Cottesloe Beach will have a tidal pool built onto the existing Goyne/Jetty as Perth lacks the headlands of Sydney.



















Scarborough Beach will have a 50m lap pool built next to the new Surf club for thoses not confident in Scarborough's stronger beach breaks and the spike in Shark numbers.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Waterpolo venues Belgian Super League 2016-17

Antwerp - KAZSc Waterpolo - Wezenberg Zwembad

























Bruges - BZK - S&R Olympia

























Kortrijk - KWK - Zwembad Sportpunt 2, Zwevegem

























La Louvière - ENL - Piscine Le Point d'eau

























Mechelen - RSCM - Zwembad Geerdegemvaart

























Mons - CCM - Piscine du Grand Large

















Mouscron - RDM - Les Dauphins

























Tournai - CNT - Piscine de l'Orient


----------



## TheLakes (Aug 7, 2013)

Sydney has a rich history in the sport of swimming.
The old images were lost so I have revived this post.

The Woolloomooloo baths in 1946. Built on the site of older baths that hosted the first competitive race in Australia in 1849.








These were replaced with the Andrew Boy Charlton pool in the 1960s.
Boy Charlton trained at the old baths and was a gold medalist at the Paris Olympics.










The old harbour baths might be gone from Woolloomooloo, but we still have the Dawn Fraser Baths at Balmain just west of the city centre they have a 50m area set aside for laps. Named after the 8 times olympic gold medalist.








In 1938 Sydney hosted the Empire Games (Commonwealth Games).
The swimming was held at the new North Sydney pool, under the harbour bridge.








The pool is filled with filtered salt water pumped from the harbour.








These pools were upgraded a few years ago to include a 25m indoor pool on the upper deck.

Before the Olympic venues were built, the main aquatic venue for Sydney and New South Wales was the Warringah Aquatic centre, in the north of the city. A diving pool and a 50 metre pool that can be divided for 25m short course events.








The Olympic pool at Homebush, opened in 1994. The enlarged capacity for the games in 2000 was 17000.
The 51m competition pool with a movable bulk head to divide the pool for 25m short course racing.








The 50m warm up pool, with moveable floor. The depth can be set for shallow learn to swim at deck level or deeper for lap training.








The Ryde aquatic centre was used for Water polo during the olympics.









Other Olympic pools around Sydneys city centre include the new Ian Thorpe Aquatic centre 








and the Cook and Philip park centre under the Cathedral square.








The city also has open air Olympic pools at Prince Alfred Park and Victoria Park, with another Olympic aquatic centre announced yesterday for the green square area south of the city centre. 








Near by are the Liechhardt Olympic pool,above. The Drummoyne Olympic pool and the Murray Rose pool, a harbour enclosure named after the 6 times Olympic medalist.


----------



## TheLakes (Aug 7, 2013)

My local aquatic centre, 1930s style.
50m pool. Summer and winter clubs. the local nippers (the youngest surf life savers) also use the pool for practice when the beach has large surf conditions.








The Entrance Ocean Baths.


----------



## TheLakes (Aug 7, 2013)

An update on Sydney's newest Olympic sized pool, Gunyama Park Aquatic Centre. This makes six 50m pools for the Sydney City council area, and in the attached map the position of those pools and some nearby aquatic centres.


----------

